# Heroes of the Day [Dawnforge] Part 1: Attack in Ebernath!



## Starman (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome to Heroes of the Day! A game of epic heroism in the Dawnforge campaign setting.
OOC & RG



Ebernath. The island-city of Anderland. Though one of the oldest cities in Eadar, it hardly shows. The Druids of the Panthic Order have shaped Ebernath from a city into a masterpiece of art. Barely visible from the sea, it seems to spring up from the earth once one steps beyond the wall of living wood that surrounds it. Buildings are constructed in and around large trees. Lush vegetation grows freely covering everything in a rainbow of greens, reds, yellows, and other colors. Canals and waterways snake through the city and seem to be a deeper blue than the water in the surrounding Parthian Sea.

All of the races of Eadar seem to be represented in Ebernath. Though lowlanders are the most common race, halflings, trueborn, dawn elves, night elves, and gnomes abound. Even orcs, tieflings, and lizardfolk go about their business drawing no more attention than anyone else. People from all across Eadar find their way to Ebernath, some to study with the Panthic Order, some looking for rare magical goods, some looking to become wealthy merchants. All of them come away enchanted by its rare beauty.

The group arrived in Ebernath shortly after midday. It took an hour to disembark from the ship and get all of your gear. Asking the captain about accommodations, he recommended the Giant’s Tankard or the Broken Horn. Both are toward the central part of the city, so you hired a gondola ride there. The gondolier, an old lowlander named Chiv, regales you with tales of his adventures that took him to all parts of Eadar. Some of it is obviously embellished (gold-skinned women on an island in the Summer Sea that satisfied your every desire), but some of his stories rang true. 

After another hour or so, you reach your destination and get directions to the two Inns recommended by Captain Brunwick. You have all just stepped off of the gondola and are standing on the shore when a number of screams break the tranquility. Looking left and right you see a number of frog-like creatures crawling out of the water and attacking people with their spears. Ellawyn and Tervelyn recognize the creatures as 



Spoiler



kuo-toa


. Just as you are about to spring into action, you hear Chiv mumble something. A hideous form rises suddenly out of the water next to the boat. It looks at first to be an old human woman, but her yellow skin is covered in scars and warts and oozing pustules. Her hair is blue and green and resembles seaweed. She screams and waves her arms. Tervelyn identifies the creature as a 



Spoiler



sea hag


. Everyone, but the gnome, gets a good look at the creature and feel ills, but manages to brush it off. Ellawyn, unfortunately, is left wretching and feels weak. You see more of the frog creatures climbing out of the water near you. 



Initiative:
Ellawyn
Frog creatures
Targ
Kellix
Tervelyn
S’sebek
Disgusting woman

Actions?

[sblock]
Targ Fort save: 22
S'sebek Fort save: 16
Kellix Fort save: 20
Ellawyn Fort save: 8 4 points of Str loss
Tervelyn Fort save: 19
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2006)

*Targ, male ogre fighter*

Targ had been enjoying the beauty of the green city, sniffing happily at the lovely flower scents, listening to Chiv's stories, and contemplating exactly how much ale he could get at the Giant's Tankard.  However, the beauty was shattered with blood, much as it had been months ago in Anderland, when the orcs had attacked.  Snarling giantish curses, Targ withdrew his pick from the loop at his belt and lunged at the disgusting woman.  _Kill master, slaves run,_ he thinks dimly.

OOC: Targ attacks with a mighty 16


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 23, 2006)

Kellix enjoys the view the Gondola gives. He is amazed at the view. Since he was last in Ebernath things are more beautiful than ever. He doesn't pay much attention to the stories. 

Kellix will try and flank the closest target, if need be he will roll past the creature. As he moves he will pull his rapier and short sword from there scabbards slashing the creatures as best as possible. 

Tumble 
Attack  
Normal Damage
Flank Damage


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 23, 2006)

*S'sebek, male Yuan-ti Psychic Warrior*

(On S'sebek's turn: )

S'sebek will dart towards the nearest target that isn't being seen to*; he'll focus himself on the attack as he does so**, and press the head of the Rebel Prism into his choice target.  He's got a sort of determination about him, in the way he moves and attacks.

[sblock]*If there's no unattended frogmen, then he'll go for the yellow woman.
**2PP, focusing Deep Crystal weapon.  [PP: 17/19]

attack
damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ellawyn, female gnome shaman & Molly, female wolf*

Ellawyn staggers under the sudden loss of strength. As her load changes from a light load to a medium load, the small gnome adjusts her stance. Then she casts a spell while placing a hand on Molly's side. Finally she points at the woman and yells, "Molly, attack!" Molly leaps forward and tries to bite the woman.

OOC: Casting _magic fang_ on Molly. Molly's attack: 25 & damage: 7 (Note: Includes the _magic fang_ spell.)


----------



## scranford (Jun 23, 2006)

*Tervelyn - Dawn Elf, Duskblade*

Tervelyn spends the first few seconds of the encounter centering himself, and entering the Dawn Dance. He will then size up the situation quickly looks for a target for a couple of arrows, positioning himself so that none of the creatures can attack him as he looses the arrows.

OOC: Starman, I don't mind you making my rolls for me if you'd like. If not I'll have to figure out how to use this invisible castle thing to link the rolls to this forum.


----------



## Starman (Jun 25, 2006)

Ellawyn's spell flows through her wolf and Molly's attack on one of the frog creatures is successful. It bites deep into the creatures flank making it scream in a strange croaking voice. A thick yellow colored liquid pours out of the wound.

The same frog-thing glares at the wolf with its large black eyes It's skin was a very pale gray, but it starts to turn red. It ducks behind its small shield and lashes out with its shortspear. The tip digs into Molly's shoulder and draws a trickle of blood. Another of the creatures climbs out of the water and attacks Targ. It quivers and stabs at the ogre, finding a chink in his thick skin of his leg. A third frogman is holding no weapons. It runs at Ellawyn, large mouth open, and tries to bite her. She easily steps out of the way of the clumsy attack. A fourth frogman approaches Tervelyn unseen and stabs him in the back with its spear. Only the elf shifting slightly at the last moment kept the wound from being more serious.

Targ, nearly oblivious to the strange creature next to him, jumps into the water and unleashes a mighty blow on the watery woman. His pick cuts deep into her chest and she screams horribly. 

Kellix nimbly moves in behind the frogman attacking Ellawyn. His rapier and short sword swiftly dart out, one blade finding a heart and the other the neck. The thing collapses to the ground dead.

Tervelyn backs away from the frogman that attacked him, easily dodging its spear. That one stands alone. One is in melee with S'sebek and another is in melee with Ellawyn's wolf, Molly. The disgusting woman is in combat with Targ. At least a dozen other frogmen are attacking people up and down the dock.

S'sebek runs at the frogman that attacked Targ. His spear pierces the creatures between its big black eyes and it falls to the ground, brain matter pooling around it.

The disgusting woman looks at the giant ogre. Her yellow eyes take on a sinister glow and Targ feels himself growing weak in the knees and feeling dazed. The strange assault almost stops his heart, but the ogre's strong body clings to life.

[sblock]
Molly takes 6 points of damage from the frog creature.
Targ takes 5 points of damage from the frog creature.
Targ is dazed from the woman's attack and can take no actions.
Tervelyn takes 5 points of damage from the frog creature, an unconfirmed crit.

I'm sorry if I wasn't clear enough with the description. The woman was still in the water on the far side of the boat. I decided that Molly couldn't get to it, so she attacked a frogman.
[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 25, 2006)

Kellix looks at the closest one and thinks _"These things are ugly and smell horrible." _ 

Kellix moves over to the one that just attacked Tervelyn. He flips his swords around and stabs at the creature, trying to dispatch the disgusting frog-like thing as quick as possible.

[sblock]
Rapier & Short Sword Attack - 17 & 19
Damage - 5 & 6 
Flank Damage _(Maybe)_ - add 12 & 16 to above damage [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2006)

*Targ, male ogre fighter*

Targ moans internally when the strange woman's magic draws the strength from him.  _Witch, bad magic witch!_ he thinks weakly.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 25, 2006)

Following the death of the first frogman, S'sebek will begin to focus himself, growing as he does so.

[sblock]Move Action to psionically focus, Standard Action to manifest Expansion. (16/19 PP)

Psionic Focus (1d20+13=28) [/sblock]


----------



## scranford (Jun 25, 2006)

*Tervelyn - Dawn Elf, Duskblade*

Flinching at the wound inflicted by the frogman. Tervelyn looks about for a target to unleash his fury on. Now fully immersed in both the Dawn Dance, and the Dance of the Endless journey. He will attack with arrows until fully engaged then draw his famous Courtblade and commit Havoc.

If he can get a clear line of sight to the spellcasting enemy. Thats where he will send his arrows. If not he will aim at any threatning to overrun an ally.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Ellawyn, female gnome shaman & Molly, female wolf*

Molly tries to bite the creature again. Ella glances to the left and right trying to determine where the greater concentration of frogmen are. The she casts her spell toward what she feels is the best area for the effect.

OOC: Molly's attack: 12. Ellawyn casts _entangle_, trying to get as many of the frogmen attacking others. She wishes to get as many of the frogmen as possible. _Entangle_: range 600 ft, area 40 ft radius, duration 5 minutes (D), Reflex save DC 18.


----------



## Starman (Jun 26, 2006)

There doesn't seem to be any coordination to the frogmen's attack, buy Ellawyn does see a group of four of them about fifty feet to the north that she could catch. The spell goes off and grasses and trees from nearby gardens sprout up and wrap themselves around the creatures. One of them manages to avoid entanglement, though. Ellawyn also notices that most of the frogmen are very pale gray or white in color, which from her experience indicates that they are very scared of something.

Molly attacks the frogman next to her again, but it stays out of the way of her powerful jaws. The wolf barely manages to avoid getting stuck in the slime coating the body of the frog creature.

The frogman in combat with Molly makes a few stabs at her, but they are all ineffectual. The one that had attacked Tervelyn turns its attention to Kellix, but the tiefling easily dodges its spear. You all begin to notice the smell of rotting fish.

Targ continues to be dazed and unable to take action.

Kellix counterattacks the frog creature in melee with him. It seems clumsy next to the tiefling as he places a few neat thrusts into its torso dropping it to the ground, dead.

Tervelyn fires two arrows at the disgusting woman in rapid succession. The first flies past her head while the second embeds itself in her arm. She grunts and cackles nervously.

S'sebek becomes calm and then begins to grow in size, growing even larger than the mighty Targ.

The disgusting woman digs her terrible claws into Chiv who was prone in the gondola, heaving up his stomach. Blood spurts into the air and he appears to be dead.

Only one frog creature, the one attacking Molly, is left within thirty feet of the group. There are four about fifty feet north of the group caught up in Ellawyn's spell. There are several beyond that. South, you see several more attacking people. A few have begun to fight back and a few frogmen are with the townspeople amongst the dead. The disgusting woman is bleeding quite freely and is within thirty feet of everyone except Tervelyn who is about forty-five feet away. Attacking her requires getting into the water or attacking from the boat which would require a balance check to stay upright.


----------



## scranford (Jun 26, 2006)

*Tervelyn - Dawn Elf, Duskblade*

Tervelyn continues to rapidshot arrows into the disgusting creature.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Ellawyn, female gnome shaman & Molly, female wolf*

Ella looks to the sky as she casts her next spell. Upon completion of the spell she calls down a bolt of lightning upon the woman. Meanwhile Molly bites once more at the frogman and this time connects.

OOC: Ellawyn casts _call lightning_: range 150 ft, duration 5 minutes, 5 total bolts, Reflex save DC 20 for half, 3d6 14 damage or 3d10 19 damage if in storm conditions (either clouds and wind or hot and cloudy conditions might apply here); Molly's attack: 23 & damage: 4.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 26, 2006)

Kellix will jump onto the rocking boat next to the woman. He will bring both his swords to bear against the woman. Bringing his rapier in close trying to damage the disgusting woman. _I think she is uglier than the frogmen._


[Sblock] Balance Check - 17
Attack - 26 & 18 _(Possible Critical on Rapier)_
Critical Hit Check - 14 _(Probably missed)  _
Damage - 5 & 6 [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2006)

Targ feels a terrible anger roiling in his gut as the woman lashes out around her.  He watches helplessly, trying to will strength back into his limbs.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 26, 2006)

> South, you see several more attacking people. A few have begun to fight back and a few frogmen are with the townspeople amongst the dead.




Focused, S'sebek begins to head towards this combat - he knows his comrades, and has no doubt they can handle themselves - but the commonfolk need his help.

Assuming he can reach (he presently has 40 foot move speed and 10 foot reach), he'll move south and attack the first frogman he can.  If he can't, he'll charge.  And if he doesn't have a clear line to charge, he'll just run in that direction this turn. (On a normal attack, he presently has +6 to attack, on a charge he'll have +8.  Either way, he's doing 2d6+5 damage thanks to Expansion.)

(Didn't roll any dice because I'm unsure of what S'sebek will actually be able to do.  I'm pretty bad at picturing fights in my head. -_-)


----------



## Starman (Jun 27, 2006)

Ellawyn casts her spell calling on the power of nature and weather. Clouds swirl and darken and a bolt of lighting come down on the disgusting woman. She dodges part of the bolt, but not all of it, and her body tenses as the energy flows through her. With an agonizing scream, the creature collapses under the water. Molly snarls and leaps at the frogman's throat, tearing it open. It falls to the ground, dead. 

The three frog creatures caught in Ellawyn's spell manage to slip free. Their oily bodies seem adept at escaping imprisonment. They move toward the group. The fourth who was not caught up in the plants darts between some buildings out of sight.

Targ shakes in frustration, but is unable to break free of the enchantment.

The disgusting woman fallen, Kellix darts towards the frogmen who broke free of Ellawyn's spell. He twirls and his swords put lethal wounds into one of them. It gurgles and drops to the ground.

Tervelyn turns his attention from the ugly woman to the frog creatures to the south. All of them are fighting with other townspeople. He fires two quick arrows. One goes through a frogman's neck killing it instantly. The next arrow flies over the head of the frogman next to his dead companion.

S'sebek charges toward the frogmen to the south. With calm fury, he stabs one of the frog creatures through its gut. It moans and dies. The lowlander it was attacking looks at the yuan-ti with wary graciousness. 

There are two frog men next to Kellix to the north. South, there are six frog men left on the dock. Four townspeople are still alive and fighting back. Along the winding canal are small docks every hundred feet or so. A stone road about twenty feet wide, lined by trees and small gardens follows the canal intersected by other paved roads along the way. Various buildings, mostly businesses here, are on the other side of the road.  

[sblock=OOC]
The disgusting woman made her Reflex save, but still took enough damage (10) to be killed.

And if you guys need more description or aren't sure what things look like, by all means, ask. Sometimes it's crystal clear in my head and I forget that it's not in yours.

Also, don't be afraid to post some if/than actions so that if someone ahead of you in initiative ruins your plan, you have something else in mind to do.
[/sblock]


----------



## scranford (Jun 27, 2006)

*Tervelyn - Dawn Elf, Duskblade (revised CS)*

Tervelyn, using his enhanced speed (40' from Dance f the endless journey)takes off after the frogman running between the buildings at full speed. If he finds the creature he will cast Swift Expeditious retreat to close the gap, and drawing his sword as part of the move action will attack the creature when the gap is closed. (_Whoa is that an anime moment or what_?)

OOC: Note Tervelyn has point blank and precise shot so dosen't take the -4 penalty for firing into melee. He usually uses his enhanced movement, and ability to leave one threatened square per round without an attack of oppotrunity to try and get a clear line of sight to the target.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Ellawyn, female gnome shaman & Molly, female wolf*

Ella moves toward the dock a bit and yells "Molly, heel!" Then she calls down another of the bolts upon one of the frogmen on the dock. Meanwhile Molly dutifully returns to her Gnome companion.

OOC: Five foot step; Lightning damage (3d10): 21, reflex save DC 20 for half.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 27, 2006)

Kellix will move to north and engage the two frogmen by off by themselves. He will try to get into a position where only one of the frogman can attack him at a time. As he gets close he will engage the creature and attempt to kill it as he as done the others.

[sblock] Rapier & Short Sword Attack - 12 & 17
Rapier & Short Sword Damage - 8 & 8 [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2006)

*Targ, male ogre fighter*

Targ moans mentally as the frog creatures disperse through the town.  Here he is as helpless as a babe, and people around him are dying!  _When can move again, kill them, all them!_ he curses impotently.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 27, 2006)

S'sebek, as calm and swift as ever, pulls his spear out of the dead things gut with a splortch, and stomps on to his next target.  However, he almost certainly misses.


----------



## Starman (Jun 28, 2006)

Another bolt of lightning falls from the sky at Ellawyn's behest and slams into one of the frog creatures near Kellix, killing it. 

The last of the frog creatures to escape from Ellawyn's _entangle _spell lurches clumsily at Kellix who easily rebuffs the spear attack. Near S'sebek, three of the frogmen attack people from the town. One person is killed, while the other two manage to sustain only scratches. The other three turn to the giant yuan-ti attacking them. Suddenly trying to dodge or parry of flurry of blows, S'sebek is mostly successful, however one frogman is too quick for him and skewers his leg. 

Targ is still stuck in the water, unable to take action.

Kellix spins around the remaining frog creature near him. The creature knocks his rapier thrusts aside, but the tiefling's short sword darts in and opens a nasty wound in the frogman's arm. It growls in pain. 

Tervelyn sprints north toward the frog creature that disappeared. He manages to catch up to it, just as a half-dozen militiamen surround and kill it. The soldiers of Ebernath are dressed in blue cloaks and chainmail, except for one wearing only leather armor. The are carrying shortswords and longspears along with light wooden shields. Beyond them, Tervelyn sees the bodies of more frog creatures on the ground.

S'sebek finds himself in a precarious position and can't settle into a proper rhythm. His spear thrusts find only empty air. 

The townspeople who are fighting back manage to kill one of the frogmen. Seconds later, another militia patrol comes running out between two buildings moving toward the group.

The only frogman left to the north is the wounded one Kellix is fighting with. South, three surround S'sebek. There are two more of the creatures attacking townspeople. About twenty feet beyond them is the group of militia.

[sblock=OOC]
S'sebek took 7 points of damage. 
Sorry about missing your feat, scranford. I was probably looking at the wrong char sheet when I checked it. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 28, 2006)

Kellix will continue to launch a series of attacks at the frogman. Kellix swings with the Rapier trying to distract the frogman and then brings the short sword in for a killing blow. _Die you damn frogman!_

[sblock] Rapier & Short Sword Attack - 13 & 27 - _Possible Crit on the Short Sword_
Confirm Critical - 22
Rapier Damage -  8
Short Sword Damage - 16 [/sblock]


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 28, 2006)

S'sebek grits his teeth as his body is pierced, but keeps himself steadied.  He returns the favor to the frogman that struck him.

[sblock]Full Attack, +6 Spear +3 Bite (1d20+6=18, 1d20+3=19) 
damage, 2d6+5 spear, 1d8+1 bite (dc13 poison) (2d6+5=9, 1d8+1=2)[/sblock]


----------



## scranford (Jun 28, 2006)

*Tervelyn - Dawn Elf, Duskblade*

Tervelyn, once he sees that the frogman he feared might be loosed upon the town is dead heads towards his comrade S'sbek with all haste. He will attack when he gets there.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Ellawyn, female gnome shaman & Molly, female wolf*

Ella calls down another of the bolts upon one of the frogmen that is attacking the townspeople. Molly stays next to her companion staying alert.

OOC: Lightning damage (3d10): 19, reflex save DC 20 for half.


----------



## scranford (Jun 29, 2006)

*Tervelyn - Dawn Elf, Duskblade*

Tervelyn smiles as Ellawyn performs her magic on him. "Many thanks" friend. "That feels much better".
"Hail Princepales Augurn" states Tervelny. "Our group is slightly wounded but we've all seen worse". "How fare the civilians?, and exactly what is going on here?"

OOC: Don't know how my poste ended up here.


----------



## Starman (Jun 29, 2006)

Ellawyn summons another bolt of lightning down from the sky incinerating a frogman. The dwarf it was fighting looks relieved.

The other frogman battling one of the townspeople stabs the lowlander he was fighting in the side. The man cries out, but is only wounded and continues to fight back. The creature fighting Kellix aims a clumsy stab at the tiefling who barely moves to avoid it. Flanked as he is, S'sebek sustains wounds from two of the frogmen around him. Neither are serious, but he is starting to trickle blood from multiple wounds.

Targ is still ensnared by the sorcery of the disgusting woman.

Kellix again can't get his rapier past the frogman's spear, but his short sword gets through and pierces its chest. It moans and collapses.

Tervelyn casts _swift expeditious retreat_ on himself and charges back into the fray. One of the frog creatures attacking S'sebek has his back turned and before it realizes that a new threat is upon it, the elf's sword slashes down, cutting into the beast's back. 

S'sebek counterattacks in a fury. His spear skewers the creature through its fat gut and, seizing the momentary opening, the yuan-ti's jaw opens and snaps down on the frogman's neck, killing it. 

Between the townspeople and the militia soldiers running in, the last few frogmen are quickly dispatched. One of the militia groups jogs off to the south to see if there are anymore attackers to deal with. The leader of the group looks around at everyone standing there and says, "I am Princepales Augurn. Are you all right?" His men have all ready begun to examine the fallen.

[sblock=OOC]
S'sebek took 7 more points of damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 29, 2006)

Kellix looks over the bodies of the fallen to make sure they are all dead. _What a bunch of ugly, smelly creatures. Why would they attack the town like this?_

He then looks over his comrades, seeing a few of them wounded. Kellix is relieved he was not injured or wounded. He took a lot of chances and was very lucky.

_And typical no thanks for what we have done._ Kellix will walk over to the leader of the group. "I think we are okay for the most part. A few stab wounds and such, but overall we are okay. We could use medical attention if you have any available? Why would they attack the city like this?"  Kellix will mention to the Princepales.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Ellawyn, female gnome shaman & Molly, female wolf*

Ellawyn casts healing spells on S'sebek, Molly, Tervelyn, and Targ.

OOC: Healing Spells: CMW on S'sebek: 15, CLW on Molly: 9, CLW on Tervelyn: 11 & CmW on Targ: 1. That should heal everyone to full except Targ.


----------



## Starman (Jun 30, 2006)

Everyone feels much better after the healing spells cast by Ellawyn. Everyone except Targ. The big ogre is still just standing in the water staring at nothing and unmoving. 

Augurn kicks at one of the frogmen. "They're kuo-toa. Nasty creatures. They've been making raids over the last month on the town along with other sea creatures. We can't figure out what the purpose of it is, though. They never come in too many numbers and they never seem to have a purpose other than killing as many people as they can. The Druids have been trying to find out the meaning behind this, but have been unable to, so far."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 30, 2006)

"Strange indeed that sea creatures are attacking." Kellix will state to Augurn "It looks like my friends are feeling better except the big one here."

"We are looking for an Orc Wizard named Grimnoth, have you heard of him?"  Kellix will ask.


----------



## Starman (Jul 1, 2006)

Augurn nods toward the ogre and the one soldier in his group not carrying a short sword and only wearing leather armor hops into the water next to Targ. The soldier looks him over and asks, "Did you guys fight anything other than the kuo-toa?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 1, 2006)

"Yeah we fought some old woman with yellow skin covered in scars and warts. She had blue and green hair that kinda looked like seaweed. Why?" Kellix will state to the soldier. Curious as to what the creature was and why the soldier wants to know.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 1, 2006)

S'sebek returns to his normal, much less intimidating size after the combat, and quietly thanks Ellawyn for her kindness.  Between Kellix handling the communications and the soldiers handling the wounded, he feels comfortable taking the opportunity to wander into the water and check on Targ, who seemed to be in a pretty rough spot for the duration of the violence.


----------



## Starman (Jul 1, 2006)

The soldier nods. "Mmmhmm. Sounds like a sea hag." He reaches into a pouch and pulls out a scroll. Chanting, he reads the spell off the scroll and touches Targ. Ellawyn recognizes it as a _remove curse_ spell. The ogre blinks a few times and then looks around and moves his arms slightly. He seems to be back to his normal self. "Feel better?" the solder asks Targ.

Augurn shakes his head. "Like I said, the kuo-toa have been the most numerous attackers, but there have been plenty of others, like sea hags." The Princepales is tall with shoulder-length dark hair curling out from under his helmet. He takes off the helmet and wipes his sweaty brow.

"Who did you say you were looking for? Grimtooth? The name doesn't sound familiar. If he's a wizard, though, you may wish to speak to someone from the Panthic Order. They would know more about such things than I."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 1, 2006)

"Thanks we will have to check that out. Is there someone specific to talk to about locating Grimnoth. If so where can I find them?" Kellix will state to Augurn. 

"Thank you for helping my friend out. How long would he have stayed like that? And what caused it?" Kellix will state to the man in lather armor, curious to the cause of Tarq's unusual situation


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2006)

Targ shakes his head clear, then grunts a mostly unintelligible thanks to the man.  "Bad magic woman..." he says to nobody in particular, then looks around at the fallen and dead around him.  "She make frog-men attack.  Maybe not like land people, want to drag into sea."


----------



## Starman (Jul 3, 2006)

Augurn says, "If you have any questions about magical matters, I would inquire at one of the libraries in town. They are all over.

"You must be new in town. Who are you, if I may ask? And where are you staying?"

The soldier who healed Targ says, "Sea hags have the ability to cloud someone's mind so that they cannot act. It lasts three days, unless the proper counterspell is used."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 3, 2006)

"Thank you, we will look at the libraries for advice and information. I am Kellix  a member of the Storm Company. These fellows are the rest of the member of the company. We were looking at staying at the Giant's Tankard or Broken Horn. Are these okay establishments?"  Kellix says.

Speaking to the soldier who healed Tarq "That is quite interesting. I will have to remember those facts the next time I face them."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2006)

"Me Targ, these my brothers.  Is S'sebek, Kellix, Ellawyn, Tervelyn, Placid," the ogre says, pointing to the slender yuan-ti, the dark-haired tiefling, the little gnome woman, lithe dawn elf, and sturdy lizardman.  His pronunciation of their names is actually very good, as he practices how to say them... if nothing else.


----------



## scranford (Jul 3, 2006)

*Tervelyn - Dawn Elf, Duskblade*

Tervelny, noticing that Targ now seems to be OK, and that Kellix, seems to be handling the questioning of the guards looks more closely at the scene of the attack. Investigating one of the frog men to see if there are any interesting markings or tatoos, or if they are wearing any symbols or anything else unique. If the Ugly Womans corpse is retrievable he will do the same with her. Tervelyn will cast detect magic if there is anything unusual spoted.


----------



## Starman (Jul 4, 2006)

Augurn's face betrays his shock. "The Storm Company! The group who fought the orc slavers on the mainland? I'm impressed. You fellows did quite a number on that group." He shakes his head and continues. "Both are good inns. The Giant's Tankard does cater to the larger races and fights break out often, but they are usually stamped out quickly. It is a good place to go for a rowdy good time. The Broken Horn is much quieter if that's what you're looking for."

Tervelyn searches the corpses, but is unable to find anything of note. There are an assortment of shortspears and wooden shields, though.


----------



## Starman (Jul 4, 2006)

*Placid Brokenfang-Somewhere on the Parthian Sea*

After taking care of something that he needed to do, Placid Brokenfang, found himself on a ship heading to Ebernath to regroup with his companions from the Storm Company. Aboard a large cargo ship called _The Whale's Blowhole_ captained by a saltblood human known as Aswan, the voyage had been pleasant. The skies were clear and the sailing was smooth.

On the fourth day, that changed. When Captain Aswan came on deck in the morning, he surveyed the horizon, sniffed the air, and declared that a storm was on the way. Preperations were made and sure enough, by midday, the wind was blowing fiercely and the sky was clouding up. A few hours later, the sky was black, rain pounded the ship, lighting arced down from the clouds, and the wind was a gale. Huge waves rocked the ship and it felt on the verge of tipping over many times. 

Placid was in the cabin he shared with three other passengers. Sitting on his bunk, everything suddenly became quiet. Looking around he knew nothing had changed, that the storm was still raging. Somehow, though, it was all...muffled. A powerful urge to go up on deck came over him and the lizardman stood up and made his way topside. He knew that he shouldn't go up there, that it was dangerous and Captain Aswan would certainly be upset. Something in the back of his mind said that it was the will of the Spirit.

Getting up on deck, Placid found himself in the midst of chaos. Before he could blink, he was soaked to the skin. Sailors rushed around the deck trying to keep _The Whale's Blowhole_ together. Aswan spotted the lizardman and started to hollar at him, but a shout (that was a whisper to Placid) interrupted him.

"Captain! Man in the water!"

Men rushed to where the sailor who called out was standing. In a flurry of action, ropes and poles were lowered down. They pulled a man up who seemed barely alive. His clothes were tattered and barely covered him. Scratches and bruises covered his sallow skin. His dark hair was missing in patches and streaked with gray. The man coughed weakly on his hands and knees and then looked up. His emerald eyes, full of life in stark contrast to the rest of him, looked straight at Placid and locked on the lizardman's eyes. The drowned man's lips moved and Placid could hear the man clearly over the storm.

_The Pale King wakes.
The red moon rises. 
The cunning man-thing calls.
The beast within answers.
The storm must rage.
The world will weep._​
With a roar, Placid's hearing returns to normal. The drowned man collapses and two sailors drag him below deck. Captain Aswan staggers toward the lizardman, screaming. "What are you doing up here? Are you mad? Get below deck!"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 4, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> With a roar, Placid's hearing returns to normal. The drowned man collapses and two sailors drag him below deck. Captain Aswan staggers toward the lizardman, screaming. "What are you doing up here? Are you mad? Get below deck!"




Placid starts at the sudden flood of volume. For an instant, he is bewildered, but then Aswan's words sink in.

"Pardons, Captain," Placid says, leaning toward Aswan so he can be heard. "I sensed something amiss. Bring that man below-decks. I might be able to help him."

With that, Placid retreats below-decks himself, thinking, _Silly human. I swim better than his entire crew, by Semanyua, even in storm-tossed seas. Pish! Did he not hear his man's strange words? Something is quite amiss indeed!_

[sblock]Assuming the injured (dead?) man is brought below-decks, Placid ministers to him with a _cure light wounds_[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Kellix looks at Augurn "Yes, that Storm Company. We have come here hunting. I like the sounds of the Giant's Tankard. My companion Tarq will need a good room and some rowdiness never hurts."

Kellix will return to the group. "Shall we move on? Augurn said the Giant's Tankard is as good a spot as any."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2006)

Targ grunts and nods at Kellix.  "Thirsty, need ale," he says shortly, and puts his pick back in its loop.  He will cheefully follow the others to the Giant's Tankard.


----------



## Starman (Jul 5, 2006)

*Placid Brokenfang-Somewhere on the Parthian Sea*

The drowned man is dumped unceremoniously in Placid's cabin. Two of the other three passengers in the room wake up and stare at the man and Placid before going back to sleep. Placid casts his spell on the man and some of his wounds seal up. The man does not wake, though. As he examines him, something on the man's hand catches his eye. On the man's chest is a beautiful, intricate tattoo. Placid pulls the man's tattered shirt aside to get a better look. It is a set of scales, an eye on one side, an hourglass on the other. 

Nor does he wake over the next few days. Despite the lizardman's care, the drowned man does not seem to get any better. In fact he slowly fades and Placid gets the feeling that the man does not wish to live any longer. Four days later, he is dead. Captain Aswan, not wanting to keep the man aboard, dumps him overboard. 

None of the crewmembers, including the Captain, remembers hearing the drowned man saying anything when pulled out of the water. They look at you strangely when the topic comes up. 

A week later you pull into port in Ebernath. You ask around and it isn't long before you find out that your companions are staying at a place called the Giant's Tankard.


----------



## Starman (Jul 5, 2006)

*Ebernath*

The sign outside of the Giant's Tankard shows two men dwarfed by a mug twice as tall as they are. The group goes in and sits down at a table. There is room for sixty or so people in the common room. Several tables are taller than normal with larger chairs and stools to accomodate big folk. A few ogres and minotaurs sit at these tables. People of ther races are scattered throughout the room. 

A woman comes over, lowlander by the looks of her, and gets drinks and food for everyone that orders them. You spend the next few hours sipping on your drinks and talking amongst each other. Just when you are thinking about dinner, the door swings open and the last man of the Storm Company, Placid Brokenfang, walks in.


----------



## scranford (Jul 5, 2006)

*Tervelyn - Dawn Elf, Duskblade*

While Tervelyn would personally prefer the quiter Broken Horn, he knows that as a group the Giants Tankard would be the place to stay. It seemed to cost more to replace broken furniture at the quiet places, than at the rowdier places. So as normal, he takes a seat so that he can keep an eye on the place, and orders wine and fine food. His face lights up with a smile when the missing member of the storm company enters the bar.

"Well look who decided to grace us with his presence". "Welcome Placid, over here".


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 5, 2006)

"Well met, comrades," Placid says. To a passing wench as he slides into a seat, "Woman, a round of drinks for the Storm Company here." He fishes five gold coins from his purse and stacks them on the table. Then, he addresses his comrades again, "So, then, how go things here in town?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 6, 2006)

"Good, Good! We have been here only half a day and Tarq had to kill a bunch of sea men and a witch."  Kellix says slapping Tarq on the back. 

"We just arrived today. And how about you? How was your journey? I assume things are better now." Kellix will state to Placid.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2006)

Targ gives a green-toothed green at Placid, and claps the lizardman on the shoulder in greeting.  "Kellix say nice things, but Targ only hit sea witch once.  She had bad magic... she's dead now.  Need ale," he says simply, and walks over to the barkeeper.  "Need ale, giant tankard of ale."

OOC: Widowmaker, it's TarG not TarQ.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 6, 2006)

"Targ did well. He distracted the sea witch long enough for the others to finish her off." Kellix say looking over at the others.

OOC: TarG - got it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Ellawyn, female gnome shaman & Molly, female wolf*

Ella and Molly enter with their group. Molly finds a relatively quiet spot near the group and curls up for a nap. Ella and Molly would probably be more comfortable at the Broken Horn, but Ella understands the needs of the larger folk. When offered food and drink, Ella declines but requests a bowl of water and some meat for Molly.

When Placid joins them once more she nods at his arrival. "I trust your trip was uneventful, Placid." She then addresses the entire group. "Now that we are all back together we need to get information about Grimnoth."


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 6, 2006)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> When Placid joins them once more she nods at his arrival. "I trust your trip was uneventful, Placid." She then addresses the entire group. "Now that we are all back together we need to get information about Grimnoth."




Placid looks pensive, which is a strange expression on a lizardfolk.

"I fear Grimnoth may need to wait, my friends. Your trust in the uneventfulness of my trip is misplaced, Ella. There was a most strange event." Placid tells the tale of the storm, the man falling overboard, the sudden cessation of sound except for the cryptic poetry, how the man refused to recover and eventually died. "The bit of verse was _'The Pale King wakes. The red moon rises. The cunning man-thing calls. The beast within answers. The storm must rage. The world will weep.'_ I cannot help but feel the fifth line refers to us, but who knows for sure? Combine this strange seaborne event with this city's problems stemming from the sea, and we end up with a total too portentuous to be dismissed as coincidence."


----------



## scranford (Jul 6, 2006)

*Tervelyn - Dawn Elf, Duskblade*

Tervelyn, after hearing the strange prophecy, mulls over the verse in his mind (Knowledge History?) to see if any of the names ring a bell.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 6, 2006)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Placid looks pensive, which is a strange expression on a lizardfolk.
> 
> "I fear Grimnoth may need to wait, my friends. Your trust in the uneventfulness of my trip is misplaced, Ella. There was a most strange event." Placid tells the tale of the storm, the man falling overboard, the sudden cessation of sound except for the cryptic poetry, how the man refused to recover and eventually died. "The bit of verse was _'The Pale King wakes. The red moon rises. The cunning man-thing calls. The beast within answers. The storm must rage. The world will weep.'_ I cannot help but feel the fifth line refers to us, but who knows for sure? Combine this strange seaborne event with this city's problems stemming from the sea, and we end up with a total too portentuous to be dismissed as coincidence."




"Grimnoth has his own problems to attend to for now, yes?  I doubt he'll be causing anyone trouble for some time. ...  These people are obviously in need.  They said this isn't the first time they've been attacked, right?  So what do we do?"

S'sebek would've ordered, (and, presumably, been eating) water and 'a tray of fruit', but after Placid's tale, would've set his feeding aside in favor of the discussion.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 7, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> "Grimnoth has his own problems to attend to for now, yes?  I doubt he'll be causing anyone trouble for some time. ...  These people are obviously in need.  They said this isn't the first time they've been attacked, right?  So what do we do?"




Placid smiles. "Track the creatures back to their lair and destroy them, of course."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 7, 2006)

A large tankard of ale hopefully secured, Targ listened intently to Placid's tale.  But at his comment, Targ furrowed his massive brow in obvious thought.  "Track... through water?  I not breathe water," the ogre comments.


----------



## Starman (Jul 7, 2006)

The barmaid brings everyone what they want, although S'sebek's request for some fruit brought a smirk. 

Tervelyn tries to recall any information that might be useful, but can't think of anything. Given a few days to think about things, Placid remembers an old legend about an immortal named Sigharda, sometimes called the Pale King. He was an enigmatic figure who fought many immortals in an effort to steal their power. His most bitter enemy was Seidon, master of waves. After their final battle several centuries ago, they were both wounded and retreated, Seidon to his underwater realm and Sigharda somewhere to the north. Seidon recovered, but carried scars from his battle and swore to kill Sigharda if he ever saw him again. It is rumored that the Pale King went to sleep to heal and would return and exact his revenge on Seidon.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Ellawyn, female gnome shaman & Molly, female wolf*

Ella smiles at Targ. "Don't worry, young one, there is a spell that I know that will allow you to breath in water for several hours."


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 7, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> A large tankard of ale hopefully secured, Targ listened intently to Placid's tale.  But at his comment, Targ furrowed his massive brow in obvious thought.  "Track... through water?  I not breathe water," the ogre comments.




"I never said it would be easy, Targ." Placid winks. "Perhaps we ought to find someone a bit more knowledgeable about this Sigharda and Seidon than we are? There's often a lot of truth in tales, especially ones about immortals."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 7, 2006)

> Orginally posted by *Mark Chance*
> "Perhaps we ought to find someone a bit more knowledgeable about this Sigharda and Seidon than we are? There's often a lot of truth in tales, especially ones about immortals."




"Princepale Augurn said that there are many libraries here in town. I believe that is a good place to start looking and researching. We are after all in Ebernath, this is the city of magic. I say tomorrow we start asking around and seeing what we can find out." Kellix will state to the group while sipping on a glass of wine.


----------



## scranford (Jul 7, 2006)

*Tervelyn - Dawn Elf, Duskblade*

"Perhaps we can kill two rooks with one Arrow" says Tervelyn. "Maybe if we ask around and find the Grimnoth he might know more of this history, or at least the Panthic order might have more information". "Should we split up and try different sources, or stay together"? "In addition maybe this Chiv is more than he seems". "He regalled us with tales and fables, and I'm sure I heard him mumble something just before the hag appeared".


----------



## Starman (Jul 9, 2006)

The rest of the day passes uneventfully. Room arrangements are made with two of you to a room. You witness a few brawls break out that night. A pair of burly guards, an ogre and a minotaur, let them go for a minute before breaking them up. The raucous crowd boos when they do. 

The next morning, you wake up feeling refreshed. Breakfast is served in the common room where there are still a few people passed out from the night before.


----------



## scranford (Jul 10, 2006)

*Tervelyn - Dawn Elf, Duskblade*

Tervelyn arrises slightly before dawn. As is usual he finds a quiet place (Perhaps on a rooftop somewhere) and goes throught the motions of the Dawn Dance. He knows that only through repeatition will he be able to perform these actions without thougt, and thinking can get you killed. After that he retires to the common room to await his companions, having a light breakfast as he waits.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 12, 2006)

"Good morning!" Placid chimes as he enters the common room. "Ah, yes, breaking the fast! Certainly one of the best parts of the day. Girl, please be a dear and bring what my friend Tervelyn is having, only twice as much plus a bottle of a fruity, moist wine."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 12, 2006)

Targ's snores are rather epic in scope, sounding like waves crashing upon the shore... provided the waves were made of pots and pans.  _His_ sleep was undisturbed, except for a few vague uneasy dreams of the ugly bad magic woman.  He tromped downstairs, his stomach grumbling, and for once divested of weapons.  He grabbed a prodigious amount of ale, whatever meat is available, eggs, and bread, and begins to stuff it all in his face with a fine disregard for manners and mouth capacity.

"Whaf ee oong ooay?" he asks around a mouthful.  After thinking for a second, most could translate that into 'what we doing today?'


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 12, 2006)

"I am not sleeping in Targ's room again! I don't know how I lost that bet once again." Kellix states to the group, looking rather tired.   

Looking over at Placid "Placid can you pass the wine. And I will have a plate of breakfast." He says the last part to the server.

"May I suggest we break up into two teams and scour the libraries and other area trying to find the information we need?" Kellix states to the group.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 12, 2006)

S'sebek yawns, rubs his eyelids, and climbs out of bed, taking a moment to get dressed before heading back out to the common area to grab breakfast.  He'd come up behind Kellix as the tiefling's speaking his suggestion...

"Reading teams, is it?  Twenty gold coins says my team - Team Words - can figure out where we're going first."  He claps Kellix on the back with a grin, sweeping in to rob a breakfast roll off of someone's plate before catching the waitress and asking for a plate of fruit and water.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2006)

"Not read too good, you know.  Read a little Giant, little Common, but not much.  Be better maybe asking or guarding, or hunting.  But what you think is best," Targ says after swallowing.  He tends to follow the strongest leader in the group and look to them for direction in almost all things.  Puppydog-like eyes look around the table for someone to throw him a verbal bone.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 14, 2006)

"Nornally I would take such a wager, but not today. But yes we split into two teams. Maybe even Targ can do some hunting!" Kellix will mention.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Ellawyn, female gnome shaman & Molly, female wolf*

The wise gnome smiles at the large humanoid. "But Targ, if you don't go, who will get the books off the top shelves or even the middle shelves for that matter, for me?" Then she glances over at Molly. "Also, who will watch over and play with Molly while I am reading? You know how much she enjoys your company." About this time, as if on cue, Molly gets up and nuzzles Targ's leg for a scratch or a rub from the large ogre.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 14, 2006)

Placid drains the last of the wine directly from the bottle.

"So, then, it's settled. The iron is hot. Let's us strike now. Whose coming with me, and whose going with S'sebek?"


----------



## scranford (Jul 14, 2006)

*Tervelyn - Dawn Elf, Duskblade*

Tervelyn with a smile pushes back from the table. "Since you seem to be ready and eager to go, I will accompany you". "I am also ready to get on with things".


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 14, 2006)

"I will go with you Placid. S'sebek and I can have a friendly wager today."  Kellix will state looking over at S'sebek.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 14, 2006)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> The wise gnome smiles at the large humanoid. "But Targ, if you don't go, who will get the books off the top shelves or even the middle shelves for that matter, for me?" Then she glances over at Molly. "Also, who will watch over and play with Molly while I am reading? You know how much she enjoys your company." About this time, as if on cue, Molly gets up and nuzzles Targ's leg for a scratch or a rub from the large ogre.



  Targ smiles, an odd expression on his rough and ugly face, and gives the wolf a vigorous scratch.  "Good then, we can go, I will carry," he says and pushes himself away from the table (and not the table away from him, he wasted too much good food that way...).  He will scoop up Ella once she's ready, and convey her (and Molly) to the library.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 16, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Targ smiles, an odd expression on his rough and ugly face, and gives the wolf a vigorous scratch.  "Good then, we can go, I will carry," he says and pushes himself away from the table (and not the table away from him, he wasted too much good food that way...).  He will scoop up Ella once she's ready, and convey her (and Molly) to the library.




S'sebek nabs an apple from his plate and makes his way over to Targ and Ellawyn.  "Looks like we're Team Words, then."


----------



## Starman (Jul 16, 2006)

*Placid, Tervelyn, Kellix*

The three of you ask around and get directions to a nearby library. It is a beautiful early summer day as you walk the streets of Ebernath. The air is warm, but a cool sea breeze keeps the temperature from climbing too high. Most of the streets are narrow and it almost feels as though you are walking through a garden. Flowers and other vegetation grow right up to the stone paths and often mask many of the buildings so that you can hardly see them.

In fact, you almost walk right past the library you were looking for. True to the directions you were given, the library is in a large oak tree. The tree is a deep brown color and its branches and leaves fan out around it creating a shaded area, covering two stone tables and benches. It takes a minute of searching to find the door. Above the faint outline marking it there is a rune of some sort carved into the tree, an arrow tip pointing up above a dot and flanked by two vertical lines. 

A small outcrop of bark looks to be the handle, but you tug on it and the door doesn't move. Shrugging, you knock. A moment later, the door swings open softly. A gnome is standing there with gold-brown skin and hair that seems to be fading to white. Without really looking at you, but through you, he drones, "Welcome to the library of Klinghithman. One gold piece per person to browse texts for the day."


----------



## Starman (Jul 17, 2006)

*S'sebek, Targ, Ellawyn*

The members of the so-called 'Team Words' gets their own directions to another library. Walking through the streets of Ebernath for close to an hour, they finally find their destination, a small stone building covered by vines and flowers. It is circular and only about 20' wide. 

In a small grassy area next to the building an older man is lecturing to three other people. He looks to be a lowlander. He wears purple robes trimmed in white. His hair is mostly white with a few brown streaks left in it. The man is leaning on a staff as he talks. Suddenly his voice changes, intoning something, and a ball of lights spring up and circle around his left hand. The three people watching and listening, presumably his students stare in awe. 

As the four of you approach, the man turns his head. He dark eyes study you intently and widen slightly at the sight of Targ. "You don't look like prospective students, so what can Hagin the Tumbler do for you?" he asks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 18, 2006)

Targ gently lifts Ella down so she can speak for the group on her own two feet.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Ellawyn, female gnome shaman & Molly, female wolf*

As Targ puts her down, Ella looks up at the man and clears her throat. "No, it is true that we are not students. But perhaps you do possess information that we need. In a sense you could be our teacher all the same. We seek any information you may have about an immortal known as the "Pale King"? Perhaps you have heard of him? He is also known as Sigharda. He did battle with Seidon, master of waves, several centuries ago?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 19, 2006)

Kellix will pay the 3 gold and then enter. "While we need to look at the books I am interested in what you can tell me about the recent attacks on the city and on a orc wizard named Grimnoth." Kellix will kindly state to the gnome.


----------



## Starman (Jul 20, 2006)

*S'sebek, Targ, Ellawyn*

Hagin rolls his eyes. "You seem like a smart person. Why would you waste your time studying immortals? They are fools who have too much power and let it go to their heads. Bah. Why don't we talk about the ruins of Coldover and the strange runes carved there? Or perhaps we could discuss the scaled Arvanc and their strange three-way mating rituals. Maybe the legend of Venninyarmoth and the Sword of Fate? Hmmm...? Anything but the immortals. They aren't worth spit." He punctuates his comment hacking out a thick glob of spittle.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 20, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Hagin rolls his eyes. "You seem like a smart person. Why would you waste your time studying immortals? They are fools who have too much power and let it go to their heads. Bah. Why don't we talk about the ruins of Coldover and the strange runes carved there? Or perhaps we could discuss the scaled Arvanc and their strange three-way mating rituals. Maybe the legend of Venninyarmoth and the Sword of Fate? Hmm m...? Anything but the immortals. They aren't worth spit." He punctuates his comment hacking out a thick glob of spittle.




S'sebek, looking less annoyed than he actually is, follows up:  "As interesting as three-way mating rituals may be, it's imperative that we learn what we can about our Pale King, preferably in an expeditious manner."


----------



## Starman (Jul 20, 2006)

*Placid, Tervelyn, Kellix*

The Gnome turns a shade of red, his voice becoming taut. "I don't know _anything_. You'll have to ask the _learned_, Huron. He should be in the stacks somewhere. He's the one with the one with all of the gaudy jewelry."

Stepping inside, you are impressed with the beauty of the library. All of the furniture, the shelves, and the stairs are carved from the tree and are the same dark brown. Small holes carved into the tree let in some natural light. Everything is spotlessly clean and all of the books are neatly lined on the shelves. It almost looks as if nothing is ever touched. 

You wander the first level seeing no one. The stairs to the second level are narrow, but a small rail runs along them. There you see someone who must be Huron. A large crown of gold and jewel encrusted rests on his head. Chains of gold and silver drape from his neck. Rings of all shapes and sizes are on all of his fingers. His gold and purple silken robes glisten. His brown oiled hair flows around his shoulders and his beard is in two braids. Huron is a dwarf. His hands are delicately arranging some books, apparently so that they are in a straight line. 

He finishes and then looks toward you. He tilts his head back looking down his nose. For all that he is half the size of any of you, he appears to be looking down at you. "Who disturbs Konnar the Learned?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 20, 2006)

Targ was mightily impressed by Konnar's appearance, such wealth was like what his giant master would wear on rare occasions to impress someone.  That Konnar wore it in his daily business showed he was very wealthy and powerful indeed.  "Targ disturbs.  And Ella, S'sebek, and Molly-wolf," he states carefully, pointing to each in turn.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 24, 2006)

"We are looking for Huron the Learned. Are you he?" Kellix will look at the dwarf and think what a waste of gold and jewelry on such a man.


----------



## scranford (Jul 24, 2006)

*Tervelyn - Dawn Elf, Duskblade*

Tervelyn only passingly noticed the conversation as he gazed at the library in wonder. Such a place must surely be the creation of his people. He felt "At home" here. Imagine then his surprise when he noticed the shelves tended by none other than a Dwarf. 

He quizzically raised an eyebrow as the Dwarf spoke. "Konnar"? "We were led to believe you went by the name of Huron".


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 25, 2006)

scranford said:
			
		

> He quizzically raised an eyebrow as the Dwarf spoke. "Konnar"? "We were led to believe you went by the name of Huron".




"More specifically, we were advised to seek out Huron by an helpful but irritated gnome. We're seeking an answer to what might be a riddle." Placid repeats the strange poem he heard while aboard ship. "Does this mean anything to you, Learned One?"

[sblock=OOC]Might as well put that Diplomacy +16 to work.[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jul 25, 2006)

*Placid, Tervelyn, Kellix*



> He quizzically raised an eyebrow as the Dwarf spoke. "Konnar"? "We were led to believe you went by the name of Huron".




The dwarf shakes his head. "I have told Mangis several times that I have changed my name to Konnar to symbolize my superior intellect. It is for exactly this reason that I have told him he is not qualified to work in the stacks. Perhaps I should choose a new apprentice. Hmmm..."



> "More specifically, we were advised to seek out Huron by an helpful but irritated gnome. We're seeking an answer to what might be a riddle." Placid repeats the strange poem he heard while aboard ship. "Does this mean anything to you, Learned One?"




Konnar's face lights up. "Well, I must say that you have come to the right place. Certainly no one else could decipher this. Mangis, bring ink and paper. Quickly now." the dwarf shouts. You hear a grumble down below and soon the gnome is running up the stairs, the requested supplies in his hands. Konnar gestures to a small writing table and Mangis sits down and puts the paper, ink, and quill on the table.

"Mangis, I have told you that my name is Konnar. Konnar the Learned. Do not forget again or you will be spending your nights collecting guano instead of sleeping," Konnar says. "Now transcribe this riddle of theirs. And no mistakes." The dwarf gestures at Placid and the lizardman repeats the poem. The gnome slowly but carefully writes it down on a piece of paper. Konnar snatches it out of his hands when he is done. 

"Hmmm...yes." The dwarf nods. "Passable. You are improving, Mangis, but you still have a long way to go." He looks at the three of you standing there and says, "It will take me some time to consult my books and formulate a theory and I certainly cannot work with you staring over my shoulder. Return in a week and I shall inform you of my progress. Of course, you are aware that hiring a scholar of my intelligence will be costly." A gleam in his eye speaks of his desire for the gold.


----------



## Starman (Jul 25, 2006)

*S'sebek, Targ, Ellawyn*

Hagin sighs and shakes his head. "Very well. Give Lok five silvers and tell him you want to look at _A Preliminary Treatise on Immortals and Their Impact on Ambria_, _Power Unchecked-Why the Beings Commonly Known as Immortals Are the Greatest Threat to the Known World_, and _Immortals-What are They_. I have few texts on them, but that should give you a start."

He starts to return to his class, but then stops. "Oh, yes. For obvious reasons, your wolf cannot enter the library and," he looks at Targ, "unless you can promise to keep your very large frame from knocking over every shelf over in there, you should stay outside, too."


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 25, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> "Hmmm...yes." The dwarf nods. "Passable. You are improving, Mangis, but you still have a long way to go." He looks at the three of you standing there and says, "It will take me some time to consult my books and formulate a theory and I certainly cannot work with you staring over my shoulder. Return in a week and I shall inform you of my progress. Of course, you are aware that hiring a scholar of my intelligence will be costly." A gleam in his eye speaks of his desire for the gold.




Placid nods. "Of course. We would expect nothing else." The lizardman pauses, and then lowers his voice to a conspiratorial whisper. "We can also expect both haste and confidentiality, can't we? This is a matter of some importance almost certainly related to Ebernath's recent troubles from sea. Enemies of Ebernath aligned with the kuo-toa have already made one attempt on the lives of several of my comrades in order to dissuade us from investigating this matter. But, of course a scholar of your wisdom and erudition knows that true heroes such as we --" Placid gestures to encompass Konnar as well as his friends. "-- shall not be cowed by mere violence."

[sblock=OOC]Back to that Diplomacy +16 again. Placid is trying to get Konnar to think of the research as something by which he can bolster his reputation by his involvement in the common good of Ebernath. Not only might this improve the quality of his efforts, it also might lower his price.[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jul 26, 2006)

*Placid, Tervelyn, Kellix*

Konnar nods and strokes his beard while Placid attempts to woo him. "Hmmm...yes...heroes." The dwarf's eyes gloss over and you imagine he is picturing himself as a hero.

"Certainly, I have not received the accolades I deserve," he says to himself. "Perhaps this is my chance." Speaking up, he asks, "Who are you? I don't believe we were properly introduced." A glare directed at Mangis indicates that it was the gnome's fault for this.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Ellawyn, female gnome shaman & Molly, female wolf*

Ella smiles at Targ. "Well, my large friend, it looks as if you get to play with Molly out here while S'sebek and I search within." She nods at S'sebek and moves toward the building. Once inside she looks for Lok to pay the money and ask about the books.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 27, 2006)

*Targ, male ogre fighter*

"Targ will do.  If need to read Giant, Targ will try," Targ says with a snaggle-toothed smile.  He then casts around for a stick or something similar, and gives it a heave for Molly to chase.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 27, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> "Certainly, I have not received the accolades I deserve," he says to himself. "Perhaps this is my chance." Speaking up, he asks, "Who are you? I don't believe we were properly introduced." A glare directed at Mangis indicates that it was the gnome's fault for this.




"I am Placid Brokenfang. These are my good friends and comrades-in-arms Tervelyn and Kellix. We are part of the Storm Company, all of us certain foes of slavery and oppression." Placid bows formally.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 27, 2006)

See Placid take charge, Kellix falls back and lets him take the lead. He will look around trying to get a feel for the library.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 27, 2006)

S'sebek heads in behind Ellawyn, waiting with her for the Lok guy.  Once he arrives, S'sebek will, of course, pay his own half of the fee, and then wait to hear about the titles they were suggested.


----------



## Starman (Jul 29, 2006)

*S'sebek, Targ, Ellawyn*

S'sebek and Ellawyn enter the library. Shelves are crammed together and you wonder if Targ would be able to fit between them sideways. A small window high on the wall lets in some light. A thin layer of dust covers many of the books. The building is small, only about twenty feet across and you don't see anyone else inside. Just as you are about to go back outside and ask Hagin about Lok, a bookshelf slides out from a wall and an elf walks out.

"I thought I heard someone in here," he says with a smile. "My name is Lok. What can I do for you?" He is dressed in red robes that are slightly tattered at the edges. 

Ellawyn and S'sebek pay the five silvers which disappear into the elf's robes. When you mention the titles you are looking for, he grins. "Immortals, huh? You didn't happen to mention your interest to Hagin, did you?" Lok chuckles at your nod of assent. 

"I'm sure he gave you an earful. Don't mind him. He can't stand them, although, I sometimes wonder if he didn't have a bad encounter with one of them. His hatred for them does run deep. Hmmm...come on."

The elf leads you back to the bookshelf that he came from behind. His hand reaches up and does something on top of the shelf and once again it moves aside. Behind it is a narrow staircase that leads down beneath the building. A small glow from below gives just enough light to traverse the stairs without tripping. Down here, the room is much larger than the one above, perhaps four or five times. The glow comes from a glass globe which contains a light that doesn't flicker or give off smoke. The elf points you to a small table near the globe and says he will be right back.

He returns shortly with three large books, setting them down on the table. They are very dusty and obviously haven't been disturbed in a long time. Lok brushes them off. "Here you go. These first two, _A Preliminary Treatise on Immortals and Their Impact on Ambria_ and _Power Unchecked_ are written in Anderlar. This last one," he gestures at _Immortals-What are They?_, "is written in Dwarven. Anything else I can help you with?"


----------



## Starman (Jul 29, 2006)

*Placid, Tervelyn, Kellix*

"The Storm Company, you say? I can't say that I know of you," Konnar says, frowning. "However, I do know of the recent kuo-toa attacks. If you were to make my great contributions known to certain members of the Panthic Order, I could find it in me to lower my fee to say twenty-five gold pieces for a week of research. That does sound agreeable, doesn't it?" The dwarf raises an eyebrow.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 29, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> "The Storm Company, you say? I can't say that I know of you," Konnar says, frowning. "However, I do know of the recent kuo-toa attacks. If you were to make my great contributions known to certain members of the Panthic Order, I could find it in me to lower my fee to say twenty-five gold pieces for a week of research. That does sound agreeable, doesn't it?" The dwarf raises an eyebrow.




Placid smiles. "Of course. Credit must always be given where credit is due, Konnar. I believe we were to speak with the Panthic Order regarding other matters as it is. I can certainly mention how cooperative you've been on behalf of Ebernath's common good."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 30, 2006)

Kellix will look back over his shoulder and nod at Konnar's name being mentioned to the Panthic Order. He will then turn back around and nose his way through some papers and books while the others talk.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 30, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> He returns shortly with three large books, setting them down on the table. They are very dusty and obviously haven't been disturbed in a long time. Lok brushes them off. "Here you go. These first two, _A Preliminary Treatise on Immortals and Their Impact on Ambria_ and _Power Unchecked_ are written in Anderlar. This last one," he gestures at _Immortals-What are They?_, "is written in Dwarven. Anything else I can help you with?"




S'sebek raises an eyebrow at the mention of Anderlar, and sighs outright at mention of Dwarven.  "Do you have a translator available around here?"


----------



## Starman (Jul 31, 2006)

*Targ*

Outside, Targ enjoys the beautiful day. It is sunny and warm, but a breeze keeps the heat from becoming stifling. Molly excitedly chases the stick everytime the ogre throws it. Hagin continues to teach his class, although he has to chastise a few younger students who would rather watch Targ and Molly rather than their instructor. 

After thirty minutes or so, Targ hears a voice behind him. "Other Ogre?"

Turning around, he is confronted with another member of his race. Long, black hair is slicked down with mud. He is slightly shorter than Targ and is wearing a brown tunic and pants. A wide grin splits his face. 

"Me Grakk!" he exclaims holding out a thick, calloused hand.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2006)

""Me Targ!  Glad to meet, not see other ogres very much.  You a... a..." Targ thinks for a second, stuvert?  Strudel? "learner here?"


----------



## Starman (Aug 1, 2006)

*Placid, Tervelyn, Kellix*

Konnar nods enthusiastically. "Yes. Yes. Those pompous blowhards don't know real genius when it smashes them in the head. I believe that this will be a most profitable partnership." The dwarf licks his lips.

"Now, about those gold pieces..."

Kellix looks around, but it is hard to get a feel for the rest of the library without climbing up to the other levels. He does notice someone on the next level moving around, but the whole place is very quiet.


----------



## Starman (Aug 1, 2006)

*S'sebek & Ellawyn*

"I could translate for you," Lok says, seemingly anxious to be of service. He takes a seat at the table and blows some of the dust off of the books. "Now, do you need help with both languages? And, is there anything specific you are looking for?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Ellawyn, female gnome shaman & Molly, female wolf*



			
				Starman said:
			
		

> "I could translate for you," Lok says, seemingly anxious to be of service. He takes a seat at the table and blows some of the dust off of the books. "Now, do you need help with both languages? And, is there anything specific you are looking for?"




"It looks like both at the moment. Unfortunately the only one in our group who knows Anderlar is not with us and none of us knows dwarven. My own language expertise falls into the fey languages. We seek any information about an immortal known as the Pale King or Sigharda. He did battle with Seidon, master of waves, several centuries ago."


----------



## Starman (Aug 1, 2006)

*Targ*

Grakk shakes his head. "No. Me not good at books. Where you from?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2006)

*Targ, male ogre figher*

"Stormfells, where I come from.  Master sent me away, sent to learn more about fighting.  My friends inside... they looking for things about immortals, something about the frogmen that attacked.  What you doing here?" Targ offers, tossing the stick again for Molly.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 2, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> The dwarf licks his lips. "Now, about those gold pieces..."




Placid nods. "Of course. Here you go, all in good faith."


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 3, 2006)

Kellix will sneak away and try see who is on the other floor.


----------



## Starman (Aug 4, 2006)

*Placid, Tervelyn, Kellix*

Kellix sneaks away and climbs up to the next level. A figure is sitting at a small table head down over a book. He has long black hair pulled back with a leather knot. His arms are thick and quite long. Then you notice tusks sticking out of his mouth. He almost looks like...Grimnoth. The orc looks up and sees you staring. He glares at you.

"Never seen an orc reading before, interloper?" he asks. You realize that it is not your hated enemy.
___________________________________________________________________________

Konnar snatches the money out of Placid's hand so quickly, the lizardman wonders for a second if it was ever there. 

"Now, I cannot have you here disturbing me while I work. Come back in a week and I'll have my results for you," the dwarf says. "Mangis, make yourself useful for once and show these people the door." Konnar is all ready sitting down, intently studying the paper that the gnome copied the verse onto.

The gnome stands up, glaring at Konnar's back, and is about to escort you out when he asks, "Where is your night elf friend?"


----------



## Starman (Aug 4, 2006)

*Targ*

"I-Immortals?" Grakk asks, screwing up his face. "What you want know about dem?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 4, 2006)

After the shock wears off Kellix answers. "Yes I have seen an orc read before. I was just in shock, you look like someone else. For a moment I was mistaken, I thought it was him. And my name is Kellix by the way."


----------



## Starman (Aug 4, 2006)

*S'sebek & Ellawyn*

"Pale King. Also known as Sigharda. Got it."

You sit there while Lok reads. After an hour, he shoves one book aside. "I don't think that one will help," he mutters, grabbing another tome.

You continue sitting, bored. Lok hardly moves except to turn the pages of the book. After a few excruciating hours, the elf says excitedly, "I think I have something." He reads some more and then continues.

"There's no mention of a Seidon, but Sigharda is mentioned briefly. It says that he was an immortal from the north, worshipped by many of the humanoids there, but primarily orcs. It also mentions a place called Ryauthaman, his lair in the Icehammer Front.

"That's all it says there, but there could be more in another part of the book. Do you want me to keep reading?" he asks.


----------



## Starman (Aug 4, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> After the shock wears off Kellix answers. "Yes I have seen an orc read before. I was just in shock, you look like someone else. For a moment I was mistaken, I thought it was him. And my name is Kellix by the way."




"Good for you." The orc goes back to reading his book.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Ellawyn, female gnome shaman & Molly, female wolf*



			
				Starman said:
			
		

> "That's all it says there, but there could be more in another part of the book. Do you want me to keep reading?" he asks.




"Yes! Please! We can pay you for your time if that will help." Then she gets a distant look on her face and turns to S'sebek. "Should one of us go check on Targ and the others? They are probably wondering about us."


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 11, 2006)

Kellix looks at the orc and then turn around before he disappears Kellix will look over his shoulder and ask "Do you know anything of the recent attacks in town?"


----------



## RobotRobotI (Aug 13, 2006)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> "Yes! Please! We can pay you for your time if that will help." Then she gets a distant look on her face and turns to S'sebek. "Should one of us go check on Targ and the others? They are probably wondering about us."



S'sebek nods agreement towards Ellawyn, and turns towards Lok.  "We will return, and we will have compensation for the help you're giving us."

And then, back to Ellawyn: "Let us check on the others, then."


----------



## Starman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Ellawyn, S'sebek, Targ*

Lok shakes his head. "I don't need anything. Truthfully, it gets boring around here sometimes and this will occupy me. Come back in a couple of days and I'll let you know what I've found."

The yuan-ti and gnome leave the library and find Targ talking to another ogre. Just as you two approach, he says, "Me better go. Boss be mad if I gone so long." He grins and waves, walking off.


----------



## Starman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Placid, Tervelyn, Kellix*

The orc ignores Kellix, lost in his book. The night elf heads down the stairs and almost runs into the gnome, Mangin. "There you are," he says, annoyed. "Let's go."

He leads the three of you out of the library.


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 14, 2006)

Looking at Placid and Tervelyn "Sorry about disappearing, I wanted to look around. We should find the others and let them know what we have found."


----------



## Starman (Aug 17, 2006)

Later that day, you all find yourself back at the Giant's Tankard. If anything, there are a few more patrons than there were yesterday and they seem to be getting rowdy all ready.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 23, 2006)

"Well," Placid says, "what is our next course of action? Should we seek audience with the Panthic Order? After lunch, at the earliest, of course!"


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 23, 2006)

Looking over at Placid, Kellix will state "Do you think that is the next step. We don't have all the information yet? Although I am not sure what the next step is." Kellix will finish.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 23, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Looking over at Placid, Kellix will state "Do you think that is the next step. We don't have all the information yet? Although I am not sure what the next step is." Kellix will finish.




Placid shrugs. "I honestly don't know. Solving mysteries is not my forte. Perhaps the others have some information that will guide our feet?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 24, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Lok shakes his head. "I don't need anything. Truthfully, it gets boring around here sometimes and this will occupy me. Come back in a couple of days and I'll let you know what I've found."
> 
> The yuan-ti and gnome leave the library and find Targ talking to another ogre. Just as you two approach, he says, "Me better go. Boss be mad if I gone so long." He grins and waves, walking off.



  "Bye Grakk!" Targ says with a wave, feeling oddly happy that he had met another of his kind that seemed to be doing well for himself.  That could be rare unless you had a good master, or "boss" as Grakk called him.

Later, at the Giant's Tankard, Targ mostly listened to the others.  He was not much for intellectual conversations, but he knew better than to tune everything out.  Someone might ask him something at any time, and he'd best _try_ to follow the thread of conversation.

"If we not know, and Pan... Pan-fried Odor knows, we go talk them.  We not know, and we not find out by drinking.  Tried that few times, didn't work," Targ opins at a break in the conversation.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Ellawyn, female gnome shaman & Molly, female wolf*

"Thank you Targ. An excellent observation as usual. We should use all sources of information at our disposal as Targ has suggested." The small gnome smiles at the large ogre. Molly meanwhile is curled up near Ella's seat asleep. She appears to be dreaming about chasing something, as her feet twitch as if running.


----------



## Starman (Aug 26, 2006)

After talking for a few minutes the bartender walks over to the table. "You guys the Storm Company? I heard o' you. Next round's on me, eh? Name's Nevin. You need som'in you let me know. Anyway, somebody dropped off a note for you this morning."

He tosses a piece of paper onto the table. It is rolled up neatly and sealed with wax. The impression in the wax appears to be a stylized eye. Opening it, you find a brief message written in an ornate hand.

Members of the Storm Company, I have information for you. Meet me at Archimond's Grove tomorrow night.​


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 26, 2006)

"Excuse me Nevin." Kellix will state waving the bartender over. "Do you remember you dropped this off? And this 'eye' do you know what it stands for?" Kellix will state to the man.


----------



## Starman (Aug 27, 2006)

"Uhm...I didn' pay much attention," Nevin says. He rubs his scruffy chin and thinks. "I think he was tall guy and had dark hair. I do remember his fingers. They was very long and smooth."


----------

